# FADE rear hub problem



## Quaddro (21. Oktober 2021)

Guten Tag and sorry I have to write in English because I don't know German so well...

First of all I have to say that I really have liked Newmen stuff. I have 2 sets of wheels and several bars and stems. The weight to strength ratio is very good.

But my opinion is that the FADE rear hub is not very good product.

First is the marks on the free hub body. Newmen calls them "deflexion effect" and according to them they are working on the problem. On the other hand they say "it has not a negative effect to riding and so it´s not a warranty case". I think it is a major design failure and in time some metal detaches from the hub body for sure. My 3 freehub bodies has not been ridden much and they all have marks.

Even bigger problem IMO is the poor sealing. Water gets inside the freehub body very easily. It´s almost like there is no sealing at all. Every time I pull apart the hub it has rusty watergrease mix inside. These pictures are after few weeks of wet weather riding and few hose washes. I have seen them in a lot worse condition before I started to take them open frequently. The bearings goes quickly with these. Also rust starts to appear inside the hub. Pawls show signs of rusting very quickly. How many have looked inside their own FADE hubs?

But by far the biggest issue with the brand is their lack of customer respect! I can't imagine worse thing to do for paying customer is to not answer their questions/concerns about the products bought. In my case the dialogue from Newmen side stopped when I expressed my negative observations about FADE hub. What do you guys think, does this kind of policy makes me appreciate Newmen?

I always thought Newmen was a straight up company and I would like to hear others experiences?

Danke,
Ismo


----------



## esmirald_h (23. Oktober 2021)

Bei deinem Freilauf ist die Dichtungen kaputt  sollte so aussehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quaddro (26. Oktober 2021)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Bei deinem Freilauf ist die Dichtungen kaputt  sollte so aussehen!


There are no visible signs on the seals. They look like new. Do you have a FADE hub and how does it look like from the inside?


----------

